# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Lactobacillus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches todos hemos escuchado esta palabra en los anuncios de nuestros televisores, Lactobacillus.
Bueno subo la primera foto que todos conocemos  :Smile: 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016)

----------


## HUESITO

Que será, que será.........??
Un saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno amigos, esta vez  la foto no expresará la ilusión ni el trabajo realizado por este motivo voy a explicar un poco, hasta ahora el 90% de los trabajos de microbiologia estaba realizado sobre protozoos y microalgas de agua dulce en este caso son bacterias, una de su particularidades es su pequeño tamaño desde 0'5 a 5 micrómetro y que normalmente se ven en microscopios electrónicos como podéis imaginar muy caros.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

Jonasino (25-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias compañeros, el siguiente paso que vamos a ver es como unos microorganismos tan pequeños se puede clasificar dentro de lo posible.
Un danés Christian Gram consiguió diferenciar las bacterias según la permeabilidad de sus paredes celulares y esto lo consiguió por medio de unos colorantes. 
La tinción de Gran esta basada en colorear las bacterias y decolorar con unos tintes guardando un tiempos específicos.

Bueno compañeros para no alargar el tema mucho os comentaré que según se catalogue la bacteria se tratará con un medicamento determinado.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (26-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes para que podáis ver un poco como es esto de las tinciones de bacterias subo un par de fotos del proceso. Seguiré investigando y con el tiempo ampliaré la información.

Los reactivos.



La muestra.



Un saludo. Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (27-sep-2016),HUESITO (28-sep-2016),Los terrines (27-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches, subo la foto que realice a los Lactobacillus, son bacterias grampositivas ya que han tomado el color morado si hubiera sido bacterias gramnegativas se visualizarían de color rosa o rojo.

Esto es un primer inicio para clasificar bacterias.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),Los terrines (29-sep-2016),perdiguera (29-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para cerrar el tema voy a comentar que también se puede clasificar según su agrupación.

1. Esta parece que es una única célula.

2. Estas es una formación de células  en cadena.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (03-oct-2016),Los terrines (01-oct-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------

